# ndis crash on boot up



## daelious (Jun 10, 2010)

Hello,

I have a fresh install of 8.1 (32 bit) on a Dell Inspiron 1545. This has a wireless card with a Broadcom BCM4312 (though pci info says it's a bcm4315).

I successfully made an ndis module using the Windows drivers, but oddly enough if I add the module to /boot/loader.conf the kernel crashes with 
	
	



```
Fatal Trap 12: Page fault while in kernel mode
```

After boot up I can kldload the module and everything runs fine. Any suggestions on how to start troubleshooting this?

Keith


----------

